# Jig on the crosscut sled to make dowels



## Christofix (Jul 3, 2019)

Hello everybody,

I made a jig that fits on my crosscut sled so i can make dowels on the table saw. 
The dowels can be made in any size up to 6 cm in diameter.
You can find a video how I build it on my Youtubechannel, Christofix. 
Also check out my playlist about my other jigs. 

Greetings and I hope I inspire you with this. 

Link to the build of this dowel maker:


----------



## difalkner (Nov 27, 2011)

Welcome to the forum! Add your location to your profile so it shows in the side panel. Add your first name to your signature line so we'll know what to call you.

We're here for woodworking discussions, how to articles, solutions for issues and problems, and to be a part of a woodworking community. Post a link to your YouTube channel in your signature line when you're adding your name and jump in on discussions. I hope you're not just planning to post videos to drive your subscriber number up but rather to be a viable part of the community. Posting an occasional video will be ok but that can't be the only thing you post.

We look forward to seeing you in discussions soon.

David


----------



## GeorgeC (Jul 30, 2008)

I will have to watch that video later today. It seems to me that it would be impossible to make dowels on a table saw, so I have to learn.


George


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

*Lots of You Tubes on how to .....*

https://www.youtube.com/results?search_query=make+dowels+table+saw


I like this simple approach:








You need a means to rotate the stock just over the spinning blade. Some jigs run parallel with the blade, others are perpendicular to it. Raising the blade determines the diameter of the dowel. You can make you own dowels from different wood in this manner for "matching" or decorative applications.
:vs_cool:


----------



## GeorgeC (Jul 30, 2008)

That looks like it would be great for small dowels that could be chucked in a drill. But, I would hate to have to do larger dowels by hand.


George


----------



## Christofix (Jul 3, 2019)

difalkner said:


> Welcome to the forum! Add your location to your profile so it shows in the side panel. Add your first name to your signature line so we'll know what to call you.
> 
> We're here for woodworking discussions, how to articles, solutions for issues and problems, and to be a part of a woodworking community. Post a link to your YouTube channel in your signature line when you're adding your name and jump in on discussions. I hope you're not just planning to post videos to drive your subscriber number up but rather to be a viable part of the community. Posting an occasional video will be ok but that can't be the only thing you post.
> 
> ...


Thanks for the tip about the signature. I will do it after this. 
Don't worry about me only posting videos, but i understand. I want to be an active member in discussions and learn fro others. Also I want to share my stuff with other poeple to inspire.


----------



## Tool Agnostic (Aug 13, 2017)

This is an interesting solution to dowel making. I am impressed with the many small details that you added.

It works much better than the perpendicular jig that I made for myself. My simple jig did a great job of shredding the pieces of pine and maple I tested. The few dowels that survived the process were not very smooth. Your jig does a lot better.

Did you design it yourself?


----------



## Steve Neul (Sep 2, 2011)

The thing about making your own dowel rods is you can control the size. You buy a dowel rod in a store it's made to the exact size the drill bits are. Then after sitting in the store for months or years because it's wood it swells up from the moisture in the air. Then you go to use it you almost have to drive the dowel in the hole with a sledge hammer or find a drill bit that is a 64th of an inch bigger to make it work right.


----------



## _Ogre (Feb 1, 2013)

i see tapered stair spindles in my future


----------



## Christofix (Jul 3, 2019)

Tool Agnostic said:


> Did you design it yourself?


Yes i did. but While I was making it I added some small details. Now it is finished I think I can improve it some more.


----------

